# Uh-Oh....



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm far from an expert, but it might be that she just needs to be ridden several times to get her settled down. It's also possible that she thinks you're a push over and she doesn't have to listen to you--I had that problem with Mr. Big until we got him straightened out about Who's Boss. He still challenges me on occation, but not as often and not as hard--just checks to make sure I still won't let him be in charge. I won't!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with that^^. I would guess, at having only had her a couple weeks, she is still in the trying to feel you out stage and see how much she can get away with. Make sure the answer is nothing!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Where in Oregon do you live? I live in Glide, outside of Roseburg.


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys are totally right. I've been working with my BO to see what's up and she thinks Lilly is just being a butthead 

Traildancer -- I live in Eugene, about an hour and a half away from you!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Didn't you ride her before buying her? Or did you buy her on the owners word? The owner could have been feeding you a bunch of BS so you'd buy her. Other than that I would say that you don't have her respect under saddle and to ride her for a while where she would be comfortable like an arena or close to the stable/barn. Then when you feel like she is going to listen, start expanding where you ride her.


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Usandpets,

I definitely think it is more of a respect issue. I did ride her before I bought her, but not on the trails. I finally moved her and have been keeping her (starting last week) at a barn with a great family atmosphere, and the people who run it are so horse savvy and willing to help out. When I ride her in the arena, the BO will stand and watch me and give me pointers. I feel like I'm learning so much so quickly, I feel stupid for posting this thread in the first place. I think I just needed for someone to tell me exactly what was going on. Now that I know for a fact that she's just being disrespectful, and we're working on it  She's improved SO much. I'm very proud!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Stargazer,

Don't feel stupid for posting. We get to answer, and that makes us feel smart.
Next time I will have a dumn post and you can feel smart straightening me out.
( (I am kinda crooked)

Along with your new mare testing out your worthiness to be her leader, she is probably just plain old scared to go out alone. New place, new leader, all alone, sounds scary to a horse mind. 
Go out next time to where you know things will get difficult and turn for home BEFORE she makes the decision to go for home. Or, go kind of a different direction, not away, if that is possible, like parallel to home.
Anyway, I always encourage people to not get into thinking of their horse as being a brat when usually the horse, from his /her equine brain, has a perfectly good reason for doing what he is doing, and it usually isn't to make trouble for you in a bratty way.

Your mare is really cute and I bet step by step she will prove an excellent trail horse, but it doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with the others. She may just need time to adjust to you and new places. Keep at it and hopefully she will settle down and you and her can have Happy Trails!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

cascanastargazer said:


> Lilly is just being a butthead


I love descriptive language in the morning! heehee


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you tinyliny


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

If she's new to you don't judge her on anything yet...it took me a solid week before my mare stopped trying to buck me off after I bought her. And I mean every single second that passed with me on her back she was bucking, at the halt, walk, trot, canter, didn't matter. Mares especially (In my experience) will test their riders. Geldings do it too of course, but I think mares REALLY make you work for your position as their leader. Stick with it...horses test riders, and not only that, she may be nervous/scared/unsettled in her new place and with her new leader.


----------

